# Purigen



## r1dermon

im curious if anyone has used this stuff

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Purigen.html

you can restore it with bleach, which i find intriguing. my tank is dark with tannins, which i like, but i know i can always get them back in there...im thinking about seeing how crystal clear this stuff can make my tank from it's current state...if it can completely anhialate the tannins, that's a pretty damn good testament to how good it works...anyone tried it?


----------



## maknwar

I use it every time I set up a new tank with driftwood. Makes the water so clear and nice, and can tell a difference with it in. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## r1dermon

very cool...thanks for the info! approx how much do you use/how many gallons do you use it with?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

How many times can you renew it before you should replace it? I have never used it but I have considered it as I have heard it is good.


----------



## maknwar

I use about 250ml in a mesh bag and it lasts about 6 months. FYI, the seachem bags are much better to use with this stuff then cheap bags. I havent reused the stuff, i just buy more.They are really tiny white balls and it gets messy when handling it too much. Its cheap enough for me to just buy in bulk when i order supplies.


----------



## FEEFA

you can recharge them but it takes a few different syeps in diff chems, not really worth it in my opinion.
Best to just buy refils i think.
there is another product that works great with it when used together, dont remember what its called though.

member carbee aka buzzardo used to use them both especially when treating rhoms with hith.

one of the best keepers i know, his tanks were pristine


----------



## D.D.Denham

FEEFA said:


> you can recharge them but it takes a few different syeps in diff chems, not really worth it in my opinion.
> Best to just buy refils i think.
> there is another product that works great with it when used together, dont remember what its called though.
> 
> member carbee aka buzzardo used to use them both especially when treating rhoms with hith.
> 
> one of the best keepers i know, his tanks were pristine


...now aka "Buddy" - thanks for the kind words FEEFA!...remember it's all about the fish








As mentioned above, I find it better to just purchase extra when it's on sale and not bother with the regeneration process - not really interested in risking an expensive fish (large rhom) to save a few pennies, and it does last a long time if you are not too heavily stocked.
The correct dosage ml/gallons is printed on the product bottle, as maknwar said it is best to measure it out with a measuring cup and put it in a mesh bag.
...now for the additional "magical ingredient"







...add in Boyd's Chemi-Pure Elite - make sure to use the Elite version as it contains ferric oxide which will remove excess phosphates and silicates that lead to algae and diatom growth. Using Purigen and Chemi-Pure along with your regular water changes will give you crystal clear, blue-white water...your aquarium will look like there isn't any water in it








I do not keep live plants, so if you plan on a planted aquarium you may have to re-think these suggestions


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Anybody know if you regenerate it if the media is back to 100% or will it be mayby 80% of the original quality and then decrease in quality each time?


----------



## D.D.Denham

Seachem claim it will be 100% regeneration each and every time...for how many regeneration cycles the media lasts - who knows?


----------

